

Cyber Dust - BorisMelnik
http://www.cyberdust.com/faqs.html

======
serf
It's interesting that the interface is made in a way so as to make it
difficult to tell from a screenshot who the receiver and sender is.

I don't have much faith in screenshot detection; it seems something like an
arms race between screen shot app makers and the developers of this product,
and it doesn't prevent a photo of the device's screen in any case, so it's
pretty much moot except for possibly preventing screenshot behaviour from
malware.

------
known
Sounds like [https://telegram.org/faq](https://telegram.org/faq)

------
BorisMelnik
Marc Cuban is tweeting the hell out of this right now, thought it would be
worth showing here.

~~~
dang
"Show HN" is restricted to things that the poster has made (I assume you
didn't make this?) so we took that out of the title.

~~~
BorisMelnik
oh sorry about that, thought it was more like show n tell :)

